# Gay guy/San Miguel de Allende



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all. I spent the better part of July in Mexico; my 8th. trip. I believe I have narrowed down my choice to SMDA. I plan in moving in about a year. I am looking for an e-mail buddy to chat and answer a whole bunch of questions. I plan to rent for 6-12 months and then purchase a one level house. For now I would like some insight into different neighborhoods to explore the next time I come for a visit of a couple of weeks. (I want to check out the dry season.)

I dont think I can afford Guadiana, Balcones and Atascadero seem like a huge hike uphill (bad knees). I think I am leaning to Guadaloupe, Independencia, San Antonio, or Centro. I sure would like some comments and insights to various neighborhoods.
I believe I would NOT like to live in a gated community.

Finally any insight into the gay community would be very welcome!!

Thanx!!

Bob


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a local webboard: Civil_SMA which will probably give you all the information you want on just about anything SMA. Good luck.


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the Civil_SMA link! Much appreciated
AllBbear


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

From the Moderator of the web forums, appearing in the Rules discussion linked at the top of the forum page:



> Links to other expat forums (or expat sites that have forums) are not allowed to mention or to be posted here.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry. I was just trying to help the guy go to a place that can help him.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> From the Moderator of the web forums, appearing in the Rules discussion linked at the top of the forum page:


Forums that focus on a specific location are generally not considered competing forums for the purposes of Rule 10.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification. I mentioned that local board since it is not in any kind of competition with this one, and just assumed it would be allowed.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Forums that focus on a specific location are generally not considered competing forums for the purposes of Rule 10.


Rule 10 isn't what I was making reference to. It was a specific admonition - emphasis added - by the website Moderator. CivilSMA is a forum intended for expats and it's principal purpose is as a forum. Without a doubt, IMO, it falls within the admonition of expat.com's Moderator. Just as the Chapala.com forum and other forums are - references to which have been removed from here. I don't agree with the reference removals, however, and am reporting my remarks up the chain of command so that once and for all we can have some consistency in what we can mention/post and what not. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When a poster asks for a source, I see no problem in giving a link. However, the gratuitous offering of competing sites or the promotion of any other website is a different matter and may lead to removal of the post, or worse in the case of repetition. The moderators decide and they are not to be argued with.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

So ....please clarify whether it is or is not okay to refer to a forum which is specific to a particular area and not to this forum's audience in general? It is clear to me that referring someone to, for example, Mexconnect, would *not* be legal according to this forum's rules. Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> So ....please clarify whether it is or is not okay to refer to a forum which is specific to a particular area and not to this forum's audience in general? It is clear to me that referring someone to, for example, Mexconnect, would *not* be legal according to this forum's rules. Thanks.


Links to other general forums covering Mexico as a whole are prohibited. These are considered "competing" under Rule 10, Bullet 5.

Unsolicited links that advertise anything are prohibited under Rule 10, Bullet 2.

Links to forums that cover a specific area (Yucatan, Cabo, etc) and are in response to a request for information are allowed.

That is as precise as I know how to make it. These are the opinions of one Moderator and the interpretation of the rules that I use. My decisions, and those of any Moderator, can be appealed to the owners of this discussion board. My decisions and those of other Moderators cannot be discussed in the regular forum sections (Rule 5).


----------

